# Kitchen Counters



## LanterDan (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are some photos of countertops I made for my parents this summer. There are about 17' of them total. I had just finished grad school and was still looking for work, so I had a little extra time. I did the tile backsplash too (as well as the floor, which you don't have a good view off). Anyway, this would be largest project yet, at least in terms of time and amount of material, if not in complexity. My sister in law has already made me promise that I will make one for her some day. 






































Oh, and I almost forgot, the latested trend in baseboard trim:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very interesting. I'm curious as to what kind of finish you used?


----------



## LanterDan (Nov 7, 2006)

I used tung oil as the finish. About 7 coats on the top and around the sink. 

I have to say that finishing is one of the areas where I feel the most inept.


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome tops,tung oil is great I use it quite a bit . It is hard to screw up with it.
I am spending a little more time on the finishing end as usually I have a prof. do it.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice countertops Dan.

A lot of gluing for sure....:icon_wink: :icon_wink: 

I love the look of an oil finish.....Good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mike p (Nov 11, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL WORK 
what glue did you use?


----------



## mike p (Nov 11, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL WORK:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
what glue did you use?


----------

